# Bernese/G. Shepherd



## Hespa (Sep 28, 2011)

I have seen Bernese Mountain/German Shepherd puppies advertised. I am curious about this cross breed. Does anyone have this breed of dog? Do you have pics? What are some of the benefits of this crossbreeding? What don't you like about this breeding? We have a Bernese that does just what we like in a dog - family dog, watchdog, wants to help and please, smart - except for a short life span. The German Shepherd would be a breed we might have considered but we have not had good childhood experiences with them so we shied away from them. Does it make a difference which parent is the Bernese and which is the German Shepherd? Interested in your thoughts and comments.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

You may get more responses posting in the pet section


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I found this link about them Euro Mountain Sheparnese, Euro Mountain Sheparneses, German Shepherd Berner Hybrid 

personally, I think they are kind of unattractive. Not ugly, but no where near as pretty as either of the parent dogs. I am not sure why they'd do that cross on purpose. Bernese are shorter lived then the GSD, both are prone to hip problems. Crossing them does not create a hybrid vigor....they will still inherit genetic problems from each of their parents. They have not created a superior dog by making this cross. Instead, they have created a dog with the same health problems that the parents have in a package that is not nearly as attractive as either parent.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I don't really like the mix either.

I however love the mix of Burnese & English Mastiff.

In the movie Shooter the dog was this mix.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah at least both of those breeds have floppy ears. When you cross a floppy-eared dog with a prick-eared dog, the ears seem to do odd things. And when you cross a light body dog with a heavy body dog you get some pups with heads that don't match their bodies. It makes for odd-looking offspring. I don't know why people think they can improve on things by mixing breeds. I think they just happen to own these two different breeds and then jump on the "designer dog" bandwagon, often selling the pups for insane prices. Of course these pups may have just been accidents and are free to good home.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah add the word Hybrid or Designer and now you get $300-400 dollars for a $50 mutt. Of course it helps if you come up with a idiotic name along with it or add "poo" to the end. 
Maybe shelters should try it instead of saying Husky/Aussie mix they could say Hussies and maybe that would help get them adopted, lol. Sorry this has been a sore point with me since people started doing all these "designer" mixes. 


To the OP what would the point of the puppy be? A house dog? A farm dog? They would not be guardians of animals. 
If it is just a pet and if they are free or close to it, you might want to consult with your vet since both breeds have hip issues. We all know free is not always free.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Designer dogs infuriate me as well. On a facebook group I belong to, they were talking about (and laughing about) a litter of Chiweenipoochons that were for sale on craigslist. They were listed as PUREBRED Chiweenipoochons. Can you believe it? One of the women contacted the seller and was told that the mother is a purebred chiweenie (chihuahua/dachshund cross) and the father is a purebred Poochon (poodle/bichon cross) so she figured that since both parents are purebred, the pups are too. She wanted $400 each for them. A month later, they are all still for sale, only now they are $200. People are CRAZY to pay money for them....they are MUTTS!!


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok this: Chiweenipoochons cracks me up because when I am being sarcastic about "designer dogs" I say Cocka-chiweenie-poodle-doo. That lady was selling something pretty similar, lol! 
I have seen them list the dogs are purebred and registered, as what?? Mutt#379? And registered with whom??

We adopted a Yorkie-Poodle puppy mill rescue and I flat out refuse to call her a Yorkie-Poo. I will either say Yorkie mix or Poodle mix depending on how her hair looks that day lol. 


Sorry Hespa thread drifting  I would say that cross breeding is not really going to offer any "hybrid vigor" and you may have no problems with the cross or get any and all problem each breed has either temperament wise or health wise. If you want a large breed dog a breed rescue maybe the way to go since they vet them more then the average shelter, but they may have truly stupid rules in allowing you to adopt.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

You can register mutts with the CKC....Continental Kennel club, not Canadian Kennel Club. If you cross any two dogs that are already CKC registered or AKC registered, they will register the offspring no matter what the mix is. And if you have an unregistered purebred, you can get it CKC just by submitting the application and a couple of pictures. So yep....."designer dogs" can easily get registered. And it means nothing! CKC was created to give puppy mills a way to register these mutts and also to get papers on their unregistered breeding stock. There are other mutt registries but CKC is by far the biggest one. Sad, isn't it?

Sorry for taking your thread so far off track, Hespa!


----------



## Hespa (Sep 28, 2011)

My husband and I have talked about all the "cute" names people come up with to make their crossbreed puppies sound like something "special" and then ask $$$ for them. In the past, the dogs would have been considered mutts and have been free or a small fee for them.


----------

